# REVIEW : TuneUp Utilities 2006 ! A must hv s/w...



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 20, 2006)

Guys!

I hv seen that many ppl r not aware of the gr8 features, that *Tuneup Utilities* provides!

So I decided to write a small Review on the features of this gr8 s/w!!!

At first its not a BIG s/w to d/l, its a very small file of size just 8.67 MB.

U can d/l a Trial version from the following link:

D/l Tuneup Utilities

U hv to enter ur E-mail address and click on the "Download Now" button!

And when u hv d/l ed it and installed it, u can run it from desktop or from Programs menu or by right-clicking on My computer icon and select "*TuneUp Utilities 2006*".

Now let me introduce its features:

It hv following 5 categories:

1.) Customize & Analyze
2.) Clean up & Repair
3.) Optimize & Improve
4.) Administer & Control
5.) File Recovery & Destruction

Now let we look upon the categories on by one!

*1.) Customize & Analyze*

*img3.imageshack.us/img3/293/14qk2.th.jpg

As u can see in the above image, It hv 4 options:

a.) TuneUp SystemControl
b.) TuneUp StartUp Manager
c.) TuneUp System Information
d.) TuneUp Styler2

a.) TuneUp SystemControl allows u to tweak many system settings to increase the speed and performance of windows and many other components and s/w!

*img3.imageshack.us/img3/1097/20tt.th.jpg

b.) TuneUp Startup Manager lets u add/remove entries from the windows startup list (similar to the msconfig)

c.) TuneUp System Information provides complete information about which windows r u using, which h/w r u using, like motherboard, processor, RAM, Display card, I/O devices, etc.

d.) TuneUp Styler2 lets u change the look-n-feel of windows. ( This is my favorite one  )

*img3.imageshack.us/img3/9149/36es.th.jpg

U can change system icons, icon size, boot screen, login screen, visual styles and can also repair icon display problems!

*2.) Clean Up & Repair*

*img3.imageshack.us/img3/7061/49my.th.jpg

It contains following 2 options:

a.) TuneUp DiskCleaner
b.) TuneUp RegistryCleaner

a.) TuneUp DiskCleaner allows u to cleanup ur HDD by deleting temporary files, log files and many other files, that can be deleted safely to increase the disk space. U can select the drive and file types which u want to clean...

b.) TuneUp RegistryCleaner removes invalid registry entries, which might remain in registry after uninstalling a s/w, to improve the system performance!

*3.) Optimize & Improve*

*img5.imageshack.us/img5/2991/58nv.th.jpg

It contains following 3 items:

a.) TuneUp MemOptimizer
b.) TuneUp RegistryDefrag
c.) TuneUp System Optimizer

a.) TuneUp MemOptimizer optimizes system RAm and u can also free up desired amount of RAM.

b.) TuneUp RegistryDefrag defragments system registry to make the system more faster.

c.) TuneUp System Optimizer:

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/6850/69ww.th.jpg

U can tweak Internet Explorer and firefox and also some system settings for better performance using this tool!

*4.) Administer & Control*

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/1898/75be.th.jpg

It contains following 3 items, which r alternatives to windows default components:

a.) TuneUp Process Manager
b.) TuneUp Registry Editor
c.) TuneUp Uninstall Manager

a.) TuneUp Process Manager is an alternative for Windows default *Task Manager*. U can also replace windows task manager to TuneUp Process Manager by going to: *File -> Replace Task Manager*.

b.) TuneUp Registry Editor is an alternative to Windows default *Registry Editor*.

c.) TuenUp Uninstall Manager is an alternative to windows default *Add/Remove Programs*. U can also remove desired entry from the list without uninstalling it from the system!

*5.) File Recovery & Destruction*

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/5716/81oh.th.jpg

It hv following 2 items:

a.) TuneUp Shredder
b.) TuneUp Undelete

a.) TuneUp Shredder deletes files securely so that they can't be recovered later!

b.) TuneUp Undelete recovers files that hv been deleted permanently from the system!


TuneUp Utilities also hv one gr8 tool, which is called *1-Click Maintenance*:

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/3694/92ux.th.jpg

It automatically searches for invalid registry entries, missing files needed by various programs, registry structure and temporary files and lets u to repair those errors.

U can also change the default TuneUp Utilities settings by clicking on the little arrow under the Close button and then click on *Settings*:

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/5263/108oj.th.jpg

U can set here whether TuneUp Utilities should start automatically, when the system starts.
U can password protect the s/w.
And many other settings!

So finally, I can only say that this is the ultimate s/w, a must hv s/w for everyone. I found it the BEST s/w i ever seen!

Thank U...


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jan 20, 2006)

Please post thumbnails, not the whole photo.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 20, 2006)

I am already using it. gr8 piece of software. By the way nice review and one more thing use thumbnails.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 20, 2006)

DONE!!!  

*< First post edited to add thumbnails! >*


----------



## sudipto (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks vishal, gr8 piece of  software & nice review too


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 20, 2006)

tuneup rocks

good review vishal


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 20, 2006)

i m also using tune up, i prefer it over sys mechanic


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Jan 21, 2006)

quite rite...............
tune up utilities has everthing in it. startup manager & tune up styler are the best


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 21, 2006)

i use it along with system mechanic.


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 21, 2006)

There is two flaws i find with it:
1. Registry cleaner isn't very effective. After cleaning reg. with Tuneup, i clean it with another software, to find that some entries are still lef.
2. The Undelete tool isnt always useful. Sometimes, it cant find deleted files from the same day.


----------



## Captain Crime (Jan 21, 2006)

gr8 s/w

but its a trial........................................

but a wise man said
"Trials are meant to be Cracked"


----------



## jamyang312 (Jan 22, 2006)

dIgItaL_BrAt said:
			
		

> i use it along with system mechanic.


me toooo


----------



## coolendra (Jan 22, 2006)

nice list !!!!!!!!


----------



## tuXian (Jan 24, 2006)

I use tuneup and Ace combo though old version and I must say they rock.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 28, 2006)

hey,
downloaded with dap,correctly downloaded
size of file = 8.67 MB

but it is not with an .EXE extension

SO A CAN'T RUN IT

WHAT TO DO?????


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 28, 2006)

Can u mention the extension of the d/l ed file pls?

May be its ZIP or RAR, so u hv to first extract the contents using WinRAR or other utilities, then run the EXE file...


----------



## dreams (Jan 29, 2006)

I too use it.. Mainly i use Disk Cleaner and Registry Cleaner and also Icon Packages.. V can d/l some cool Icon Packages and can change the whole look of ur OS.. 

It surely rocks.. 

Me using it 4 the past 3 Yrs..


----------

